# Stephen Colbert & other Sil reading celebs



## Confusticated (Dec 4, 2009)

8 minutes into this video the subject of Middle-earth is raised.

Http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7uvw_colbert-on-obrian_events

When this segment of Conan O'brian aired a few years ago, I became so excited while viewing it that I was made fun of. 

But how often do you learn that a popular tv personality that you enjoy has read The Silmarillion on your favorite late night talk show?

Which other famous people are fans of The Silmarillion?

Ps- Apologies for giving URL but no link - not using an actual computer


----------



## musicofainur (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I am yet to finish The Silmarillion, so I had no idea what Colbert was stating was true or not. Is it? 

The only celebrity who is a fan of Tolkien that I know of is Christopher Lee and I believe he has read The Sil.


----------



## Jorge of Harad (Dec 22, 2009)

Colbert often has little references to Tolkien, Star Wars, Dungeons and Dragons and so on on his show. He's not a closet-geek, he's very open about it. Anyone seen the episode of the show where Viggo appears AS Aragorn?

He's also a long-time gamer.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 24, 2009)

I did not see Aragorn visit Colbert, I hope to find on youtube. Welcome to tthe forum Jorge.


Same to you Musicofainure,and yes what he said was true. Be sure to let us all know how you like the Sil.


----------

